# Map Holders?



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2018)

Whilst I appreciate the modern day audax tends to offer GPX files, I gather the norm is some form of map/route planner on paper.
After a disasterous bit of navigating with the Garmin 800 on my ride on Sunday, I'm intrigued as to what people use for their audax rides? 
Since I'll be firmly going where no Cosmicbike has gone before, I think reliance on technology may not be a good thing, and I should at least have a back up plan.....


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Whilst I appreciate the modern day audax tends to offer GPX files, I gather the norm is some form of map/route planner on paper.
> After a disasterous bit of navigating with the Garmin 800 on my ride on Sunday, I'm intrigued as to what people use for their audax rides?
> Since I'll be firmly going where no Cosmicbike has gone before, I think reliance on technology may not be a good thing, and I should at least have a back up plan.....


For routesheets I would print it out on a4, cut into quarters (a6), laminate and clip to top tube bag with a bulldog clip.

Almost never glance at them, as OsmAnd on Android rarely let's me down, and is more reliable than garmin - I've several times helped out garmin users on the road.


----------



## Redlight (16 Jan 2018)

I was a paper route sheet user until last year when my eyesight became too poor to use one without retyping it in 24pt and switched to GPS. I had a clear plastic map holder, from SJS Cycles, I think, which attached to the handlebar stem but could easily be detached when not needed. The beauty of it was that it was possible to remove the route sheet and turn it over while still riding!

I still use the printed route to plot out the route on a map, so I know roughly where I'm going, and carry the route sheet with me in case the GPS fails, but I've been pleasantly surprised at how good even a basic (Garmin Edge) GPS can be.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2018)

Mine's an A6 clipboard cable-tied to the stem and bars. I attach the route instructions on there, either in laminated sheets tied together with a keyring or in an A4 plastic wallet depending upon how long the event is.

The Garmin then provides a line with a separate computer counting the exact distance covered for routing instructions. Overkill but it works well.


----------



## mjr (17 Jan 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For routesheets I would print it out on a4, cut into quarters (a6), laminate and clip to top tube bag with a bulldog clip.
> 
> Almost never glance at them, as OsmAnd on Android rarely let's me down, and is more reliable than garmin - I've several times helped out garmin users on the road.


Beware with audax GPX files. I've had a couple of occasions where Osmand has become confused by circular route imports and tried to send me round backwards or on a second lap.


----------



## Ian H (17 Jan 2018)

The Maptrap is/was made in two versions, a Klikfix-style one where a socket remains on the stem, and a 3-strap one (3 re-usable zip-ties) which removes completely if not as quickly.


----------



## Venod (17 Jan 2018)

I don't think I would use any of these for an Audax and I have one of my own design for MTB orienteering, but this gives you an idea of what is available if you like a map in front of you.

http://www.stodgell.co.uk/?page_id=2067


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jan 2018)

I use a little map trap type thing with A6 route sheets. Recently I have been lazier and gone by my Wahoo and kept just an A6 sheet with the list of controls, their distance and if it is a free, info or manned control. I keep the full route sheets in my saddle bag if my GPS fails. I need to sort out a cheap computer as I have no way of measuring distance if this happens so really my route sheets would almost be redundant. I also like to add if I can get food or water. I’m very new to Audax so I’m doing things that the old guard don’t need to. 

When I competed at a high level in sailing I just wrote down the info I needed on duct tape and taped it somewhere visual. I see a similar thing done in some cycling events. I might start doing this again.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Feb 2018)

A Chinese takeaway container lid, some cable ties to hold it on the handlebars and stem, a punched polypocket to keep the paper dry, and some Post Office elastic bands to hold the paper on the lid.


----------



## Donger (8 Feb 2018)

Introducing...... "Flatnav":




(Rixen & Kaul handlebar mount fitting).
I swear by it, but it is on the larger side of map holders! When descending at anything over 30mph it develops aerodynamic properties and the bike starts to handle like a prototype "Wright Flyer" !


----------

